# Hawaii Reviews for October 2006



## billhall (Oct 2, 2006)

Reviews for Hawaii - October 2006


----------



## billhall (Oct 2, 2006)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       9/22/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Oct 2, 2006)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy, Kauai, 9-15-2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy 
Reviewer:   Robert Babcock​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Oct 14, 2006)

*Point at Poipu Sunterra (former Embassy Poipu), Kauai, 10/05/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Point at Poipu Sunterra (former Embassy Poipu) 
Reviewer:   Al Fischer​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Oct 16, 2006)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort (Fairfield), Big Island, 9/24/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Village (Fairfield) 
Reviewer:   Pam Kitkoski​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Oct 23, 2006)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   10/12/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Kaanapali 
Reviewer:  Steve Hochfelsen​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 26, 2006)

billhall said:
			
		

> *Reviews received and posted*
> 
> 
> Westin Kaanapali
> ...



FYI - certain aspects of this specfic review are discussed in this thread -
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=237596#post237596


----------



## billhall (Oct 30, 2006)

*Banyon Harbor, Kauai, 10/28/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Banyon Harbor 
Reviewer:   Nancy Scott​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Oct 30, 2006)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  10/21/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:   Cheryl Tomlinson​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Oct 30, 2006)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui,    10/15/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:   LouAnn Carlson​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Oct 30, 2006)

*Hololani (Vacation Internationale), Maui, 10/1/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hololani (Vacation Internationale) 
Reviewer:   Julie​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Oct 31, 2006)

*Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village, Big Island, 10/22/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Oct 31, 2006)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort (Fairfield), Big Island, 10/14/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Village (Fairfield) 
Reviewer:   Julie​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

